
Find Similar Users on del.icio.us - jashmenn
http://www.aiplayground.org/artikel/delicious-mates/
======
jashmenn
Copy of the code: [http://pydelicious.googlecode.com/svn-
history/r60/other/deli...](http://pydelicious.googlecode.com/svn-
history/r60/other/delicious_mates.py)

